# Paulj100 DENIM BLUE TT oem++



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

THIS THREAD HAS NOW BEEN TURNED INTO MY BUILD THREAD SO AS NOT TO KEEP STARTING NEW THREADS WITH EVERY MOD I DO.

I originally bought my Denim blue TT 225 Quattro as a restoration project as it had been mistreated and neglected but over time The modding bug has really got to me and I swore I would never change anything but now I've decided To mod BUT only using OM parts if available. 
How she looked


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tonks, Kaz have/had very nice looking blue TT's maybe look at them for some inspiration.... if you prefer the QS look take a look at Damiens, stunning example in blue


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you. This mod seen is all new to me  I bought a Votex rear spoiler a while back and IMO it won't look right :? Think maybe the v6 rear spoiler would look better. Damien's QS is a stunning motor but dont want to do a QS rep even though I already have the alloys valance grill :roll:

Paul


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Have a read through my thread in the my sig, plenty of mods/ideas/pictures.


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

You could try this under the bonnet - sure to be classed as a bad ass when you popped the bonnet


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: hiss off!


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

tonksy26 said:


> Have a read through my thread in the my sig, plenty of mods/ideas/pictures.


Stunning 8)


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Was thinking of going down the denim blue and black accessories ie black alloys fuel cap rear spoiler etc :?


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Hi Paul...

Titanium coloured alloys, fuel flap and mirrors would get my vote 

Andy


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

What is bad ass? Whats your opinion on this?

Do you mean play it safe I.e mods which are trusted like oem wheels, v6 spoiler etc or do you mean trying new wheels with drastic styling?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Depends on your budget and whether you want to break the rules a little. My interpretation of bad ass would be something I haven't seen before


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm not sure dark bits will give enough contrast to denim blue. Try photoshopping first?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Well there is very little of that on the forum these days


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

ian222 said:


> What is bad ass? Whats your opinion on this?
> 
> Do you mean play it safe I.e mods which are trusted like oem wheels, v6 spoiler etc or do you mean trying new wheels with drastic styling?


Yes Bad ass probably wasn't quite the correct term but I just want it to look a bit more aggressive if that makes sense. 
I love om parts. 
I think I've made it hard on myself with the denim blue, don't get me wrong love this colour to bits.


----------



## Neal98 (Aug 17, 2012)

Not sure if this might be your taste....


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

spearhunter#2 said:


> Hi Paul...
> 
> Titanium coloured alloys, fuel flap and mirrors would get my vote
> 
> Andy


It's all your fault Andy I'm thinking this way :wink:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Could someone please photoshop my QS alloys gloss black or Anthracite?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah I dont think I have seen a bad ass denim blue tt. Think I have seen one on the vortex forum.


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Not a huge fan of gloss black, but I reckon a dark metallic anthracite would look good.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

alij100 said:


> spearhunter#2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Paul...
> ...


Why not save yourself a load of hassle and just buy mine? I am sure we could come to an arrangment :roll:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Well there is very little of that on the forum these days


Are you referring to my comment about something not seen before? If you are, I think the problem is a lack of decent aftermarket styling parts for the TT. Almost everything non oem is chav beyond belief, there is a huge gap in the market for a taseful TT styling company


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

:lol: Andy trust me if I could afford it I would have. It looked pretty good parked up on my drive :wink:


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

alij100 said:


> :lol: Andy trust me if I could afford it I would have. It looked pretty good parked up on my drive :wink:


Part Ex considered 

PM me if you are tempted and so your thread doesnt get deleted for rule breaking... :roll:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Neal98 said:


> Not sure if this might be your taste....


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] defo not my taste. Needs lowering anyway :roll:


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

My top 2 denim blue cars on the forum are; daryls and tonks........pure class and the picture above of tonks is amazing and it's what look I'm going for.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

black wheels and tuck some tread!

Will make it look loads more bad ass


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Brendanb86 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Well there is very little of that on the forum these days
> ...


Yep. Just look at the which wheels threads. If everyone plays safe with things everyone approves of then there is never any originality


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

my ex in a bad boy mode  blacked out windows ,properly spaced black bbs lm's , slightly lowered etc...


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

When it comes to wheels, yeh I completely agree. It was the main factor for me buying my wheels, I hadn't seen them on a TT before.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Kaz thats one awesome motor 8) this is along the lines of what I'm considering. Black QS alloys black roof wrap not the pillers though tinted rear window and black mirrors fuel cap and Audi rings front and black and would be within my budget. 
Would like to see what black QS Lloys would look like on a denim blue :?


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow Brendan your car looks good in your picture, you got any more new ones since the roof? And what's that I see in your headlights?!

Tbh when the denim blue is done right it's looks 10/10 like these fine examples in this thread.

Sent from the mobile device


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cheers pal  I've been a bit anonomous lately, general life getting in the way of TT fun! How inconsiderate! Only a couple of pictures since roof wrap and Kaz done my lights, need to get some more decent shots done


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

Thought I hadn't seen you around much. I must say your front end looks clean, and never really taken much notice of that mod but that looks like a good job. May have to send him a pm. Do you know if you can get slightly different colours to match 6k kinda thing? Hope things are all good your end mate!


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

You got 10k hids? Lol


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Your only up the road from me, I'll keep
An eye out for your motor - gotta love denim blue it can really pop.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Charlesuk said:


> Thought I hadn't seen you around much. I must say your front end looks clean, and never really taken much notice of that mod but that looks like a good job. May have to send him a pm. Do you know if you can get slightly different colours to match 6k kinda thing? Hope things are all good your end mate!


I'm well, thanks mate, hope you are too  Kaz is well worth the trip mate. He also did the clear corner mod for me, looks top notch, really does. I'd like to smooth the number plate recess and washers to clean it up completely and then I'll be happy. Maintenance is first on the list though :roll: Boooooring! 

Not sure about the colours, they just describe them as 'white', 'blue', etc so tricky to tell.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

darylbenfield said:


> Your only up the road from me, I'll keep
> An eye out for your motor - gotta love denim blue it can really pop.


I'm surprised you have any blue paint left after the amount of polishing I see you doing on Instagram! :lol:


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeh I have got 10, and I have no idea why I said 6 :s couple beers bass but no drills


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Haha touché


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Votex spoiler is the best spoiler out there......


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice stealth, Nice... :roll:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I think my grille has a good effect on badassedness. Black rings on the way...


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

i have a v6 extension lip for sale if you want it.

if you go down that route.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Stealth69 said:


> Votex spoiler is the best spoiler out there......


Stunning! 8) I have got a Votex rear spoiler and just a Bit unsure weather to fit it or not. If I go down the black route I think it would be to much blue maybe mix it up a bit and spray the main spoiler gloss black with blue sides :? Or sell it and just get a v6 spoiler.

I'm liking the idea of wrapping the roof black but only the top part though not the pillars or down beside the rear windows.

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

neil_audiTT said:


> black wheels and tuck some tread!
> 
> Will make it look loads more bad ass


Now this is Bad ass IMO 8)


----------



## Doúgy (Aug 8, 2013)

alij100 said:


> neil_audiTT said:
> 
> 
> > black wheels and tuck some tread!
> ...


Agreed 8) 8) 8)


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Thats totally scary as i have been swaying towards a set of QS reps in black for my Denim Blue TT recently. I would love to see your picture with your wheels in gloss black. The best i have come across is this Denim Blue TT but it needs lowered and spaced. As you can see she looks pretty sweet though.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Seem to be a few V6s as examples..  
Steve


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

euro look is the way forward


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

smithtt said:


> euro look is the way forward


Doesnt look very euro to me.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

well a mild euro look then.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

ian222 said:


> smithtt said:
> 
> 
> > Doesnt look very euro to me.


coilovers and bbs rs = euro [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

kazinak said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > smithtt said:
> ...


 :lol: so true


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Lol, yeah yeah you guys would say that. :lol:


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

Stealth69 said:


> Votex spoiler is the best spoiler out there......


nice front bumper but you side skirting looks a different color?...


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

My car doesn't have cool overs. That's the apex springs with facelift shocks.


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

set of coil overs,, 
if they hold true with the rear drop..........

change top front bumper grille to badge less (FK maybe)

de-badge rear bumper and add a lower rear valance ....

put 20 mm spacers all around......

wheels not a fan of black but go with a deep large lip / or super concave

that is directional .......

big front and rear rotors / calipers in a color fake ones go over OEM ones 

and if not wanting to change muffler go with some awesome tips

go with a 3.2 add-on spoiler for rear spoiler

Votex maybe for side skirts and rear valance

have other ideas for products as well

it will look the part but will not have the power...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Some peeps want the "show" before thinking about the "go"..
Steve


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> Some peeps want the "show" before thinking about the "go"..
> Steve


No show no go


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

V6RUL said:


> Some peeps want the "show" before thinking about the "go"..
> Steve


Some people dont worry about the go though :lol: . Personally I am not fussed.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Some peeps want the "show" before thinking about the "go"..
> Steve


You still got the "show" to come then Steve ? :wink:


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

ive always liked low and slow but you end up missing the go

oh I was a poet and I didn't "realise" it :lol:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok rather than starting a new thread I thought I would update an old one of mine. In the last six months I have been very lucky to get hold if a set of Genuine Avus silver backed Recaro pole positions and a complete rear seat delete kit and QS front grill now all fitted










To me looking at the interior now it looks like the interior you would find in a super car stunning looks with all the Aluminium trim pieces and the deep seated Recaros IMO Audi design at its best 8)


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Some very kind person Paul ( BaueruTc ) has photoshopped my QS alloys in black and I'm surprised just how great they look  certainly transforms the look of it.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Well i like the look of them. Satin black with a matt lacquer to give them that little bit of a shine but not too much.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

BaueruTc said:


> Well i like the look of them. Satin black with a matt lacquer to give them that little bit of a shine but not too much.


Thank you Paul for doing that. They certainly transform the look of the car. 

Paul


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

easily the most aggressive looking TT :evil: ive ever seen...


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nathanho123 said:


> easily the most aggressive looking TT :evil: ive ever seen...


Sweet! 8) 
This is one if my favs
It seems to me that to get the look right is not about the alloys but getting the stance perfect


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

Paulj100 said:


> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> > easily the most aggressive looking TT :evil: ive ever seen...
> ...


yee wider stance always looks good but that black one has had serious body work doesn't look cheap :|


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nathanho123 said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > Nathanho123 said:
> ...


I didn't see it is first ref the modified bonnet 8)

Paul


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Nathanho123 said:


> easily the most aggressive looking TT :evil: ive ever seen...


Been a while since i saw those pics, It looks even better that i remembered! Love what he has done to the bonnet.


----------



## computerjocky (Mar 31, 2009)

Paulj100 said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > Have a read through my thread in the my sig, plenty of mods/ideas/pictures.
> ...


That is exactly how I want mine to look.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> Some very kind person Paul ( BaueruTc ) has photoshopped my QS alloys in black and I'm surprised just how great they look  certainly transforms the look of it.


Looks EPIC paul!!! Get 'em done!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work but the black block that slides into place you can see in the pics of your Recaros should be on the other side of the seat


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice work but the black block that slides into place you can see in the pics of your Recaros should be on the other side of the seat


Do you mean this bit Andy?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh no! Just been looking at some QS pics and it seems I've installed my rear seat delete netting the wrong way round :lol: :lol: :roll: 
Seems the netting buckles should be on the inside. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Ashmond (Dec 2, 2013)

that black TT is off it, wheres the link to the buildthread, etc?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Paulj100 said:


> Oh no! Just been looking at some QS pics and it seems I've installed my rear seat delete netting the wrong way round :lol: :lol: :roll:
> Seems the netting buckles should be on the inside. Can anyone confirm this?


Yep , they are the wrong way round...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Paulj100 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work but the black block that slides into place you can see in the pics of your Recaros should be on the other side of the seat
> ...


Yes that's the bit and yes the netting should be the other way round


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

neilc said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no! Just been looking at some QS pics and it seems I've installed my rear seat delete netting the wrong way round :lol: :lol: :roll:
> ...


Oh poop! Thank you Neil for confirming this. I will get it sorted ASAP

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Cheers Andy I take it the block just pulls off.

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Paulj100 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work but the black block that slides into place you can see in the pics of your Recaros should be on the other side of the seat
> ...


Yes that's the bit and yes the netting should be the other way round 

Cheers Andy I take it the block just pulls off.

Paul[/quote]
It slides toward the front of the car you might find you need to swap the passenger and drivers ones to get them to fit


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


It slides toward the front of the car you might find you need to swap the passenger and drivers ones to get them to fit[/quote]

Thanks again Andy. I will sort it this weekend. 

Paul


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> Oh no! Just been looking at some QS pics and it seems I've installed my rear seat delete netting the wrong way round :lol: :lol: :roll:
> Seems the netting buckles should be on the inside. Can anyone confirm this?


case of the facepalm for you 

J
xx


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no! Just been looking at some QS pics and it seems I've installed my rear seat delete netting the wrong way round :lol: :lol: :roll:
> ...


Lol yes defo a face palm moment 

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Managed to do a few little jobs this morning but the freezing fog did not help. First job was to refit the rear seat delete netting as I had originally fitted it the wrong way round  








Then after that was done fitted a small Quattro badge to my cargo net. Nice finishing touch 

















Now with the poles fitted and rear seat delete I love the contrast of the black and grey in the cabin. The Avis coloured poles match perfect with the grey. The only thing I'm not keen on is the boot side panels which are a much lighter grey and don't really look right so these will be coming out and although I don't want black I will look into a way if making them a darker grey to fit in more.

Next little mod was replace the Quattro glove box plaque for a Quattro Sport one very easy to swap them over









Next was Brendan's engine bay bling kit only took 10 mins to fit and that was due to the great fitting instructions. Nice little touch. 









And lastly fitted Paul's red sticker to cover up the reversing light. Again a great product and very easy to fit. I now have all red rears  








All in all a good mornings work.
Excuse the dull pics as they were taken in heavy fog

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

It seems the more jobs I do and tick things off the wish list I only go and add more on :roll: lol

Current wish list at the moment.

Coilover kit
Rear adjustable tie bars 
QS lower centre grill
Wheel spacers
Audi R8 oil cap/ coolant cap
QS Alcantara hand brake cover
V6 rear spoiler lip

That's it for the moment as need to do some serious saving :roll:

I'm trying to mod it in stages stage 1 interior, stage 2 exterior and finally stage 3 engine 
So for now stage 1 is complete and come spring will start on stage 2.

Paul


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Paulj100 said:


> It seems the more jobs I do and tick things off the wish list I only go and add more on :roll: lol
> 
> Current wish list at the moment.
> 
> ...


Your car is really taking shape, I love the rear seat delete!

I honestly thought i was nearing the final stages of modding her. Thought all i need now is Remap, Coilovers and thats about it.

Truth is they will never be finished. 



Paulj100 said:


> And lastly fitted Paul's red sticker to cover up the reversing light. Again a great product and very easy to fit. I now have all red rears
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving the light mod btw! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

BaueruTc said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > It seems the more jobs I do and tick things off the wish list I only go and add more on :roll: lol
> ...


Lol yes thank you Paul for supplying the red stickers to cover the reverse light great mod and great price! 
If anyone's thinking if doing this get it done just checkout the group buy section and Paul (BaureruTc ) sale thread on these :wink:

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

My Votex rear spoiler turned up this morning. these are getting so rare to find these days. Now gives me the option of fitting this or fit a V6 spoiler :? 

















I always find it a hard decision to modify the TT as it's already in my mind a great car bit I've got round it mostly by buying Genuine Audi TT parts. Current spec list of OEM parts are-

QS front grill 
Floor mats
S-line steering wheel
Bose sound system
OM Phone cradle/bracket
OM Double cup holder  
QS glove box trim
Recaro pole positions 
QS rear seat delete 
QS rear valance 
QS Alcantara handbrake cover
QS rear spats 
V6 front bumper










Paul


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Is that the oem arm rest? Never seen one and didn't realise it works with PP's too..


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

As far as I'm aware Audi never made an armrest for the TT, I believe this one is made by Forge but as you say it works really well with poles










Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Starting to think maybe I've got carried away with the modding as out today saw a lovely denim blue TT like mine totally standard no mods and reminded me of the time I first ever clapped my eyes on a what was then a concept car and fell in love with it right away. It's so easy to get carried away on this forum with so many great looking modded TT s.

So got some serious thinking to do carry on leave as is or return back to standard. Never expected this being on here a lot and seeing so many modded tt's I've forgotten just how good the original TT is :?

Picture taken on the first day I bought it and sitting on my drive 









Thinking of maybe going for this look 









Paul


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

It's purrrrrrty as is lol

J
Xx


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> It's purrrrrrty as is lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Cheers Hun 8)

Paul


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

what is that attached to the handbrake?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

kasandrich said:


> what is that attached to the handbrake?


Nothing's attached. I just have a TT phone bracket fitted 









Paul


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > It's purrrrrrty as is lol
> ...


Your welcome.....question why but that spoiler if you might fit a different one lol

J
Xx


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


I can be very spontaneous at times lol. It's now up for sale! :roll: the Votex spoiler that is not the TT

Paul


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Good it looks gash lol

J
Xx


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Paul buddy you need to focus on what image you want to give your baby. I personally am a great fan of the votex kit and spoiler you have. And if you find a nice votex front and then some skirts...will look awesome. One of my favorite mk1's is Ian's black beauty. If i didn't have a qs it would be votex all the way for me.

Do you remember Tony Mcauliffe's dolomite big turbo Mk1. He managed to pull off a smooth euro race look with votex rear spoiler and it looked awesome. You might have to ditch the qs look a bit to achieve this. :wink: Obviously the beautiful phantom qs grill works with any look so no worries there.

Damien.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

The second image of the standard car looks exactly like mine


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Damian your are partly right with me loosing focus on what I want to achieve I've just got to the point now if enough is enough now. I look at some of the cars on this forum and see them sitting nice and low and with perfect stance Neil's old V6 was a prime example of this 8) 8) but for me spending £400+ coilovers £150+ adjustable tiebars £100+ correct spacers and getting them fitted £££? =£700+ just to lower it a further 15mm :?

Or I could take her back to completely standard selling off the mods would give me the cash to fully restore it to mint standard TT, I will never sell it as it's always been my plan to keep the TT so it's a keeper, thinking ahead though when I'm 60 would I want a slammed TT and imagine the fun I'd have trying to get in and out of the poles :lol:

To mod or restore? 









Can anyone tell me if these Audi TT alloys were available on the preface lift tt's if so and I decide to restore I will sell the QS reps for some genuine TT alloys

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

ryanmtt said:


> The second image of the standard car looks exactly like mine


Very nice looking original TT. 8)

Not helping matey :wink:

Paul


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Why would you downgrade everything?!

Its looking awesome as it is!!! Something unique that not every other TT owner has, but subtle enough so your not going to get mistaken for a fast and furious extra!


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

Paul I'm glad your selling that votex spoiler...not a fan of it and I think your tt look's mint mate. Still think you should get the v6 spoiler think it would finish it off a treat


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

That's one of the top things I lov about he TT you can make it your own with different mods, all different and unique to their owner


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

Your car looks spot on as it is,some really nice mods,not ott just be happy and enjoy the nice motor you have stop spending for spendings sake


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Good comments there guys. Will need to have a good think before I decide what to do next I think.

It's the little things that bug me. One of which it's not sitting on genuine TT alloys :?

Paul


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

PM'd


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> One of which it's not sitting on genuine TT alloys :?


I appreciate what you're saying there mate, but what does it matter? They're essentially 4 lumps of metal, just like the real ones that also look like the real ones, so whats the difference?! No moving parts, or things to go wrong with them... to me i'd be happy that i've spent less to get the same desired effect! :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

NickG said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > One of which it's not sitting on genuine TT alloys :?
> ...


Do you want me to be honest... I think Paul is wanting to take his project to the next level. And when it comes to qs reps, the only thing is they are not staggered, which for me gives the qs its stance. It is noticeable how the rear dish is more prominent than the front, and is a feature of the car. The qs reps don't pull this off.. :? Not saying they look bad though.

Paul you need to dig deep buddy, into what style you wish to achieve with your bug..Cannot wait for the plan though.. 

Damien.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

All I can say is...........

.......watch this space 

Paul


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> All I can say is...........
> 
> .......watch this space
> 
> Paul


 :lol: I like your style, bring it on...


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

After recents comments I made about reverting mine back to standard I have thought long and hard what direction to go and have finally decided to continue my build and at least finish what I started. 
I've made a few changes to my plans but nothing drastic IMO. 
I want to create what in my mind would be my perfect TT and this would consist of taking ideas from the 3 best MK 1 TT's Out there the 225, the V6 and the Quattro sport. It will have the interior of a QS ie poles and rear seat delete the bodywork of a V6 ie rear spoiler lip and V6 front bumper. having then finally having the 225 model I can tune it and map it without replacing the clutch. So some of you will be saying you should have bought a QS :lol: but I'm not a fan of the two tone colour scheme don't get me wrong there lovely but not for me.

Other changes will be not fitting coilovers but staying with my Apex 40mm lowering springs as I love the ride quality with these Just need to fit Adjustable tie bars to the rear and find a way if lowering the front just another 10mm to make it perfect.

And so it continues :roll:

First off this arrived yesterday a V6 lip spoiler 









Needs a little work but will be fitted once the bloody weather improves.

Also I will be replacing my s-line badges that I fitted last year








With these new Aluminium Quattro badges which I think are better suited 








After debadging the rear last year I will be refitting the the TT and Quattro badges back on :roll:

Also managed to get a Quattro Sport Alcantara hand brake cover 









Paul


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

looking good paul I see you have a spoiler at last....are you going for the gloss black finish?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

chamberlaintt said:


> looking good paul I see you have a spoiler at last....are you going for the gloss black finish?


Wanted to concentrate on the interior mods before starting again on the exterior but Yes it will be sprayed gloss phantom black to match the grill and valance. Gloss black against Denim blue looks really good so will also be eventually spraying my seat front splitter gloss black to match the other parts.

Paul


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Nice one Paul, good to see you have stopped all this returning to standard nonsense!

You have a cracking interior so now just get the exterior as you want it then STEP AWAY FROM THE MODDING relax and enjoy your hard work.

Good luck 8)


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

spearhunter#2 said:


> Nice one Paul, good to see you have stopped all this returning to standard nonsense!
> 
> You have a cracking interior so now just get the exterior as you want it then STEP AWAY FROM THE MODDING relax and enjoy your hard work.
> 
> Good luck 8)


Totally agree Andy it's knowing when to stop, it's so easy to get carried away on this forum and coilovers was one which would have been a step to far for me. I'm also sticking with my QS alloys. I won't be going down the black alloys look either as I won't to keep it looking OM or as Damian would say OM+ :lol: . With the V6 lip fitted soon it will just leave me get the V6 front bumper. If I can't get a second hand one I will pay full price for one which will be costly but worth it IMO to complete the exterior look I'm after.

So when that is all done the interior and exterior will be finished. I can then finally move onto the engine mods.

Paul


----------



## katak (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello Paul,

I'm interested with your cople of rings, may you ship to France ? 
What about price ? 
Do you have pictures ?

Thanks in advance,

Pascal


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

katak said:


> Hello Paul,
> 
> I'm interested with your cople of rings, may you ship to France ?
> What about price ?
> ...


Pm sent.

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

What with the awful weather jobs have been building up so with the sunshine forecast today made a start on spraying the V6 rear spoiler lip. Bought this off eBay yes the cheap one on there but thought worth a shot £60 posted and was based in the uk. 








Not the best fit as it when lined up there was a 1mm gap along the main straight section so needed pushing in very slightly 








Heated it up for about 20 mins then applied pressure using the box, reheated again for a few minutes then left to completely cool down. Perfect now worked a treat. 
Chose to spray it gloss black so it matched the QS rear valance. Unsprayed section is were the tiger seal will go. 









Apologise for the bad pics will add more soon.

Then onto my rear seat delete bar. Had a few options here polish it, colour code it in Denim blue, Avus silver, gloss black or satin black. 








Went with satin black but had a coat of lacquer over the top to give it a slight shine. Boring option you will say I know :roll: Tomorrow both will get plenty of wax and sealant before fitting.

And also collected this









Straight away started prepping it. More to follow.

Paul


----------



## Jacko198 (Feb 2, 2014)

Are you going to paint the bumper yourself? 
How much did it set you back if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Jacko198 said:


> Are you going to paint the bumper yourself?
> How much did it set you back if you don't mind me asking?


V6 bumper cost me £200. I will be getting it professionally sprayed as I want it to be a perfect colour match.

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good find with the bumper 8) the V6 and the telson from Osir both have a small gap between the black and coloured section


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Looking good Paul, glad you decided to keep it and are heading in the direction you wanted. 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Good find with the bumper Paul  looking forward to seeing all the new parts fitted 8)


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Good find with the bumper 8) the V6 and the telson from Osir both have a small gap between the black and coloured section


I just wasn't happy with a gap it didn't look right but it's now corrected. And there's me thinking you was going to say " you should have sprayed your strut bar Avis silver :lol:

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Cheers guys for the comments. It's really starting to come together now and very excited about the V6 bumper 

Paul


----------



## wozzajones (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking good and the bumper is going to look awesome!


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow so jealous of your bumper!! Cant wait to see it painted and fitted to the car!


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

BaueruTc said:


> Wow so jealous of your bumper!! Cant wait to see it painted and fitted to the car!


Hi matey. Yes was very lucky to get it, so wish I could get it all done and fitted now!

Paul


----------



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice one Paul for finding a bumper at last!

Result in paying £200 for it aswell!!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

£200??? Omg what an absolute bargain! That was a very very good find!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Paulj100 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > And there's me thinking you was going to say " you should have sprayed your strut bar Avis silver :lol:
> ...


Now you mention it :lol:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Managed time to polish up these items before fitting them hopefully tomorrow 









Paul


----------



## Malky007 (Nov 18, 2012)

What are the silver bits?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 27, 2009)

Malky007 said:


> What are the silver bits?


I think they are parts of the pole position seats


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hollywood said:


> Malky007 said:
> 
> 
> > What are the silver bits?
> ...


Correct. They are the pole position seat belt loop rings. They have been sprayed in aluminium silver :idea:

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Collected the lower grills and brackets for my V6 front bumper 









Then got a call to say some parts were ready for collection but not the bumper [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Also getting the pole position rings redone there to be smoothed to get rid of the plastic texture and look more metal then finally being sprayed in Aluminium silver to match the the other trim parts

Paul


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Very nice mate  soon you'll just wonder why you didn't just buy a QS though :roll:

Don't suppose you can do me a BIG favour and fit the v6 middle grille on the stock bumper and take a few pics, very tempted to get one! :roll: If anything it gives you an excuse to post more pics

Mark


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

mstew said:


> Very nice mate  soon you'll just wonder why you didn't just buy a QS though :roll:
> 
> Don't suppose you can do me a BIG favour and fit the v6 middle grille on the stock bumper and take a few pics, very tempted to get one! :roll: If anything it gives you an excuse to post more pics
> 
> Mark


No not wanting a QS not a fan of the two tone look :roll: And no I didn't want a black one either. 
Plus the QS alloys will be going at some point. 
I like the idea of exterior of a V6, interior of a QS and the engine of a 225
I also buy these parts as a investment as imagine what these OM parts will be worth in 10 years time! 
Yes Mark I can fit the v6 middle grill to my stock bumper. I'm sure I've seen a few silver tts on hear with the grill fitted.

Mark I just found this if it helps










Paul


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Cheers Paul, I had seen that one yes. It's basky's car, but wondered what it looked like from a distance as he said he doesn't use the forum much anymore, thought I'd the question to you :lol:


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

So the middle bumper insert from a v6 fits the standard 225 bumper with no mods? If so could you pm me the part number and how much it was?

Loving what you have done so far  keep up the good work


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

NWDSdaz said:


> So the middle bumper insert from a v6 fits the standard 225 bumper with no mods? If so could you pm me the part number and how much it was?
> 
> Loving what you have done so far  keep up the good work


The lower middle V6 grill does fit a standard 225 bumper BUT I've read that it is very slightly shorter each end leaving a 2-3mm gap which is hardly noticeable.

The parts are in my garage so will get the part number for you tomorrow. The grill cost me £42 from TPS.

Oh And thank you for the compliment 

Paul


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... love where you're going with the car Paul- I think most who decide to modify a Mk1 are all facing a similar struggle; making it stand out without taking it too far off the beaten track ... let's face it, 99.9% will have bought a Mk1 because of how it looks (and rightly so) Audi got it so right ... so changing it is no easy task!

I think the key thing is (and Damien alluded to this in an earlier post) ... for it to work, you need a clear idea of where you want to end up with it- otherwise you end up with a combination of influences and styles working against each other- resulting in a horrible mess.

I don't think you and I are a million miles from the same goal buddy- it's always been my intention to retain the elements that make the original TT what it is- so that (by and large) means OEM parts, and the trouble you have then is that most people feel the same way... so it feels like everybody is doing the same mods and ending up with cars that aren't really that different from one another, it's so tough because the V6 front end is really one of the best front ends out there- and it's also been designed for a TT so why look any further? 
I don't think it's so much about what parts you change now, more about how you change them- and I think you're getting it spot on with the mix of past and present- a sort of '8N's greatest hits' if you will ...
I love the V6 front end, the QS interior and the thought that's going into picking out the things that you like rather than just building a QS replica ... the fact that yours is one of the cleanest MK1's on the forum will help you achieve the balancing act of modified but subtle ...
The other good thing about sticking with largely OEM parts is that if you decide to de-mod and return it to standard there's always a market for the upgrades you've gone with.

Keep up the good work feller!
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Steve


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you Steve for the kind words 8) It's defiantly a work in progress and IMO one the hardest cars to mod as it's very easy to get it wrong. Sticking with mostly OM parts some will say is safe call but Audi got it pretty spot on with the MK 1 and it's looks. 
As I've mentioned before mine is a keeper and with the help of the guys on this forum it's been a great journey so far.

The V6/QS front bumper will look amazing and with it currently at the body shop being sprayed it's exciting times and will change the whole front of mine once fitted. Can't say I'm looking forward to fitting it as I've never attempted anything like this before, with the last couple of weeks researching into fitting it Waks guide and a few other helpful threads I feel pretty confidant I can do it :? Just waiting for that phone call now to say its ready for collection  :roll:

It's also important to know when to stop modding it I do have an Image of how it will look once finished but I'm keeping that under wraps at the mo.

I'm new to the this mod scene and sometimes feel way out if my depth so hearing compliments means a lot to me.

Thank you.

Paul


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Car is looking great Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Cheers Jackie. It's getting there slowly.

Update- today it was the day I was dreading removing the front bumper :? By far the biggest job I've ever done on the TT and was concerned I would end up damaging it. But I needn't worry as it came off pretty easy!  








Then fitted my brand new xenon headlight again very easy but seem to have a spare wire loom left over :? 
Headlights work fine so bit puzzled by this. 
















This is the connecter that I can't attach as there's nothing on the back if the new headlight. As mentioned earlier it works fine.

















Then went and picked up some parts from the body shop and got a glimpse of them working on the V6 bumper. 
Collected my rings which I wasn't happy with the first time, my mistake as I asked them just to spray them silver but the silver was to bright and still had that plastic texture look to them. So asked them to completely smooth them and gave them one of my cup holders so they could get a good colour match to the aluminium bars. 









They look perfect! Plastic texture gone and completely smooth now they have that metal look. These will be fitted soon to the back of the pole seats and will match perfect with all the other alloy trim in the cabin.

And lastly got a call saying my V6 bumper was ready for collection tomorrow.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Update Friday collected the V6 front bumper from the body shop. Looked amazing the guys done a great job. 
















Also got my old rear valance done this won't be fitted ut just wanted it done so it had a perfect paint match 








Got the guys to fit the QS grills as was to scared I might damage the paint :lol: and they are a tight fit. look really good. 
Decided not to fit the LCR splitter on for the moment still undecided.

Pole position seat rings got there final polish ready for fitting 








Really pleased how these turned out, look more metal now than plastic and will match perfect with the other alloy trim inside the cabin.

Lastly bought Maguires headlight restoration kit as I thought it would be a good time to the headlamps while the bumper is off.

Paul


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Cant wait to see the bumper on the car. Your car is going to be looking very sweet indeed once that beast of a bumper is on the car.

Very jealous indeed! Hope you make it to the rolling road day so I can get a look round this beauty!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> Update Friday collected the V6 front bumper from the body shop. Looked amazing the guys done a great job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bumper is going to look excellent mate! Bet you can't wait. Be interested to see how your headlight restore goes- let's see who dares go first! I will probably do mine Monday, while the bumpers off to change my charge pipe hose.

can't wait for pics of the bumper in place!


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

BaueruTc said:


> Cant wait to see the bumper on the car. Your car is going to be looking very sweet indeed once that beast of a bumper is on the car.
> 
> Very jealous indeed! Hope you make it to the rolling road day so I can get a look round this beauty!


Cheers' matey praise in deed coming from someone who has one of the coolest tt's on here 8) but I'm afraid it's looking unlikely my car will be on the road this year either  it's a long story :roll:

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Paul[/quote]

bumper is going to look excellent mate! Bet you can't wait. Be interested to see how your headlight restore goes- let's see who dares go first! I will probably do mine Monday, while the bumpers off to change my charge pipe hose.

can't wait for pics of the bumper in place![/quote]

Well I've already started on the headlight lol I've only got to do one as my drivers side is brand new. It's a great bit of kit spent only about 30 mins so far and already great results. The kit comes with extra rubbing down pads which have different grades. 
Drill was not fully charged so had to stop. You can't go wrong just make sure you follow the instructions correctly.

If all goes well I will be fitting the bumper on Monday. Noticed just how big the gaps are in the new grills and will be able to see the radiator through them so I'm going to clean up the radiator and give it a coat of silver spray to freshen it up.

Pics to follow

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fitted my V6 bumper this morning and can't believe the transformation  









Paul :roll:


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Paulj100 said:


> Fitted my V6 bumper this morning and can't believe the transformation


... can't believe the difference that it's made- have you got a part number for that mate ...


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

No wonder the V6 bumper is so hard to come by. What a transformation! ;-)


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

:lol: I spend to much time on Real racing 3 :roll: Got the R8 in denim blue and right away you can see how good black alloys look on a denim blue. Think it's only a matter of time before I take the same route as you guys. With lots of black gloss on mine front grills and back valances and soon V6 spoiler lip I'm thinking black alloys would suit it very well.

Two replays from my two favourite denim blue tt's on here 8) Both given me great inspiration what can be achieved 8)

Paul


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

haha - love the new look. expect an improvement in handling with the new bumper - critical piece of the 225 v v6 discussion


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

huh :? you said you were not going to fit the splitter yet !!


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

roddy said:


> huh :? you said you were not going to fit the splitter yet !!


Correct not fitting the LCR splitter yet. Looking what other options there are or possibley leaving it off completely.

Paul


----------



## benmatti (Sep 28, 2013)

give me a shout if your not fitting it and want rid of the LCR splitter


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

benmatti said:


> give me a shout if your not fitting it and want rid of the LCR splitter


Afraid I won't be selling it as if it's not fitted I will put it back on my standard bumper. It's currently at the body shop being smoothed and painted phantom black.

Paul


----------



## benmatti (Sep 28, 2013)

why black on a denim TT?

my bumper is getting smoothed also. have you used the number plate fill in piece or not


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

benmatti said:


> why black on a denim TT?
> 
> my bumper is getting smoothed also. have you used the number plate fill in piece or not


Lol ment the splitter was being smoothed and painted gloss black to match the QS grills.

Paul


----------



## benmatti (Sep 28, 2013)

makes sense now haha. thought it would of looked odd on a black bumper on a blue car.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

benmatti said:


> makes sense now haha. thought it would of looked odd on a black bumper on a blue car.


So you getting your bumper smoothed then? Should look sweet 8)

Paul


----------



## benmatti (Sep 28, 2013)

yeah in the process of getting prices to smooth the bumper. keeping the aliens but in debate whether to smooth the lip around the grill..

waiting till the car starts to look different before I make my progress thread. just a collection in the shed at the moment


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

benmatti said:


> yeah in the process of getting prices to smooth the bumper. keeping the aliens but in debate whether to smooth the lip around the grill..
> 
> waiting till the car starts to look different before I make my progress thread. just a collection in the shed at the moment


I think if your smoothing the bumper it would be worth filling in the lip round the grill would look very cool. 
I never really intended to go this far with mine but it's turning into quite a build. Fitted the V6 bumper this morning plus other little mods and it's transformed the look of it.

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Update. Got round to fitting the V6 bumper today. First thing was due to the large gaps in the new grills it was clear you would be able to see the radiator through them so got down to give the radiators a good clean then prep and spray them silver 








While that was drying the headlights were given a good clean and polish once that was done fitted the V6 bumper








Very easy to fit everything lined up beautifully, completely transforms the front much more aggressive look and glad I sprayed the radiators as they looked good through the grills

















Then set about fitting the QS Alcantara handbrake cover. Old one took some getting off when it finally decided to slide off the silver end cap shot off! Took me 10 minutes to find it hinding under the seat  









Then fitted the pole position belt loops which I had smoothed and sprayed aluminium silver to match the trim 
















Not sure on these at the moment think it's because the backs are Avus silver. 
Was going to give the car a good polish and take some decent pics but with time running out and strong winds blowing dust around it would have been a waist of time. All in all though a good days work.


----------



## benmatti (Sep 28, 2013)

its a very slippery slope im afraid and now matter how much we all say its staying standard it just doesn't happen haha

looks great mate credit to you


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Paulj100 said:


> Fitted my V6 bumper this morning and can't believe the transformation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't say that... With all the tards on here recently it won't be long till a genuine thread asking 'what bumper is this?' Is made :roll:

The real V6 bumper is by far the best mod out there, improves the car so much ! Just a shame you didn't smooth it 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

The car's Looking good Paul 8) the V6 bumper is a great mod ........... what's next :wink:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

tonksy26 said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > Fitted my V6 bumper this morning and can't believe the transformation
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Tonksy it was your denim blue motor that gave me inspiration to get the V6 bumper. Love this pic 8)









And it's also made my mind up to fit the LCR splitter onto it. I did look into other options but when it comes to splitters there is no better option IMO. 
Hope get your TT sorted soon matey looked a sad sight seeing it parked up in lee's garage 

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

conlechi said:


> The car's Looking good Paul 8) the V6 bumper is a great mod ........... what's next :wink:


Cheers Mark. What's next? To sort out the V6 rear spoiler lip And get it fitted and fit the LCR front splitter which I'm getting smoothed and painted gloss black. Hopefully it will be this week.

Paul


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Car looks great but I've got to ask would it not have been easier to buy a qs?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Skid Mark said:


> Car looks great but I've got to ask would it not have been easier to buy a qs?


No not looking to do a QS rep not a fan of the two tone but agree does look like I'm going that way at the mo but at some point the wheels will be changed :wink:

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Update. With the gorgeous weather it was a perfect day to Finnish off the winter mods. First was the LCR splitter. I've had it smoothed a sprayed gloss black to match the front grills. 
























Then it was time to get rid off these s-line badges on the side, these were replaced with these lovely metal chrome Quattro badges








Also replaced my electric mirror switch without removing the door panel  very easy to do. 








New switch fitted.

Also had the pole seat belt loops redone in black as the silver look did not look right 








Finally it was time for a quick Hoover and wash 









































Even had time to Hoover the old garage


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well but did you need to do all the work twice


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

YOUR CAR IS LOOKING REALLY NICE PAUL LOVIN THE V6 BUMPER


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

You double posted btw 

But WOW she looks seriously clean, paintwork is immaculate!


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

:lol: oops. Now corrected. Internet playing up tonight very slow!

Paul


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks awesome!

V6 front bumper really is the way forward


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Kyle18uk said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> V6 front bumper really is the way forward


Thank you. Agree totally transforms the car.

Paul


----------



## Malky007 (Nov 18, 2012)

Paulj100 said:


> Update.
> Then set about fitting the QS Alcantara handbrake cover. Old one took some getting off when it finally decided to slide off the silver end cap shot off! Took me 10 minutes to find it hinding under the seat


I take it it's not just a case of pulling it over the plastic cover?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Mate your car is looking awesome! Garage is way too clean and tidy btw!

Ant chance you could get a pic of behind the seats in the deleted area?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Malky007 said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > Update.
> ...


That's what I thought but no you have to pull the old cover off first. Mine would not just pull off so a little tip is to remove the cup holder cover plate and you can just see the back if the handbrake, I then used a small hammer and just tapped it and eventually slides off. Silver end cap just pulls off btw.

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Mate your car is looking awesome! Garage is way too clean and tidy btw!
> 
> Ant chance you could get a pic of behind the seats in the deleted area?


Hi. I haven't really got any decent pics of behind the seats. Just these
Is there a particular shot your after?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

that's a great help! thanks!


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Spent all morning working on the V6 rear spoiler lip. 2nd attempt at getting it right as the first one I bought almost threw it n the bin but ended up selling it a guy with a cool roadster 8) not keen with a 1mm gap all along the main straight so filled down each side ends till it fitted perfect with no gaps. Sorry forgot to take pics. Then took it to a local body shop for spraying gloss Phantom black. Will be collecting it early next week and fitting it. Pics to follow.

Had time to give the front splitter a couple of coats of wax as I had it smoothed a sprayed gloss black.


















Paul


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Looking good Paul.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

sure is 8)


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Well Friday I finally finished fitting the V6 spoiler lip. Been a right pain in the bottom to get it fitting perfectly but got there in the end :roll: 
























Then had time to give it a wash and wax 

























And the modding to the interior and exterior is finished. I will not be going down the coilover route and slamming it down with wider spacers which don't get me wrong does look stunning but not for me. I've achieved what I want and now is the time to stop. But then I Keep thinking about a alloy wheel change but I love the QS reps, the only other alloy that comes close IMO is the V6 alloys 8) 
Really happy with how it's turned out seeing as it's the first car I've really modded 








With the interior and exterior finished it just leaves the engine bay now. Need to do lots if research first before starting anything on the engine, I know most if you guys will be saying "remap" and yes it's on the cards so one day it will be in Waks hands to do his magic.

Forgot I will need adjustable tiebars as some stage and some those cool bulbs that Skee or Mullun sell not sure who sorry guys. Plus new rear number plate as crappy Halfords jobby has bubbles starting to appear :roll:

Paul


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Stunning looking car mate! Hard work has paid off!


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Cheers matey.

Last year polished my charge pipe by hand and although it looked ok it wasn't the best of jobs so invested in one if these, for £8 you can't go wrong 








Just fits to your drill and away you go 45 mins later it looks like this








Great results. Close up I can see a tiny bit of pitting still so will rub those bits down and re polish. 
Not sure though what to do with the charge pipe brackets :?









Repolished it with Autosol metal polish this time much better results

Paul


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> Well Friday I finally finished fitting the V6 spoiler lip. Been a right pain in the bottom to get it fitting perfectly but got there in the end :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know why but as soon as I see the pics on this post, gloss black mirrors came shooting into my mind. Leave the bases blue but the actual mirror gloss black?? Think it will set it off as got the v6 rear in gloss black and the grilles all at the front etc


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Absolutely stunning. Looks so glossy! Definitely one of my favourite mk1s, there's something about it!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

My what a shines pipe you have! Glad you've decided to keep 

J
Xx


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Paul[/quote]

Don't know why but as soon as I see the pics on this post, gloss black mirrors came shooting into my mind. Leave the bases blue but the actual mirror gloss black?? Think it will set it off as got the v6 rear in gloss black and the grilles all at the front etc[/quote]

Lol. NO NO NO NO NO NO please don't give me ideas matey the car is finished!

Paul

p.s. I think your right it would look good though


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Eadon said:


> Absolutely stunning. Looks so glossy! Definitely one of my favourite mk1s, there's something about it!


Thank you I can be a bit OCD with the cleaning 

Paul


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Lovely looking car m8, even such details as the matching of the silver backs of the pp seats to the silver/grey interior !!! Spot on


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

It's a subtle mod that would make a huge difference you know it makes sense considering your horrible and leave it hidden away it needs another treat ;-)


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> My what a shines pipe you have! Glad you've decided to keep
> 
> J
> Xx


Yes a Very relieving job and knew I could get better results from a hand job :wink: 
I lost my way a while back. Closer than anyone knows as I was made an offer at the time for the TT and was very close to saying yes!

Paul.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

ryanmtt said:


> Lovely looking car m8, even such details as the matching of the silver backs of the pp seats to the silver/grey interior !!! Spot on


Thank you. Took me almost a year to get them and I owe many thanks to Andy ( spearhunter ) who owned the QS at the time sold them to me Andy then sold the QS its current owner forum member the Gachet.I had a tiny sticker made up saying from QS no.936 and stuck it under the seats. Great to know the history of these seats.

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

reece1591 said:


> It's a subtle mod that would make a huge difference you know it makes sense considering your horrible and leave it hidden away it needs another treat ;-)


 :lol: :lol: pmsl. Mate any more ideas?.............

Kep them to yourself :lol:

Paul


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> reece1591 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a subtle mod that would make a huge difference you know it makes sense considering your horrible and leave it hidden away it needs another treat ;-)
> ...


Change the bumper to a silver 225 one and also change seats to black heated leather.....

Wait I have both fancy a swap ;-) lol


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

reece1591 said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > reece1591 said:
> ...


I'm getting you barred :lol:

Paul


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

I really enjoyed this thread.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Really nice Paul.. 8)

Got some serious competition for Bluey in the cleaning stakes.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Really nice Paul.. 8)
> 
> Got some serious competition for Bluey in the cleaning stakes.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Thank you Damien.

No I'm not in your league yet when it comes to cleaning after seeing some stunning pics of Bluey at the RR day 8)

My TT is what you guys call a garage queen so easy to keep clean saying that I am getting a bit OCD lately and Damien your not the only one with a toothbrush for your car :wink:

Paul


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Since i have started machine polishing i am even worse Paul..lol. The only time i use Bluey is to go to work..Any other long journey's i hire a car..Specially if its raining..cough cough..Straight jacket and padded room for me soon i think.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:



> Since i have started machine polishing i am even worse Paul..lol. The only time i use Bluey is to go to work..Any other long journey's i hire a car..Specially if its raining..cough cough..Straight jacket and padded room for me soon i think.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


  no I think there are many very proud TT owners on here who are equally just as obsessive with there's. There is something very magical about these little cars and I like many others are truly hooked on them.

My neighbours think I'm crazy as they see me endlessly cleaning her then pushing her back into the garage and finally putting the blankets back over her :roll:

Loving the new signature Damien 8)

Paul


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Paul your car looks great really nice job did you put the v6 spoiler tip on yourself ?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Jackieb said:


> Hi Paul your car looks great really nice job did you put the v6 spoiler tip on yourself ?


Hi Jackie. Yes I fitted it myself. Used tiger seal to bond it on and very happy with the results. 








Not the best of pics.

It would look nice on yours 

Paul


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Paul

Will have to have a look at yours when I have purchased one got a few bits to get this year don't know which to do first ? Did you use tiger seal ?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Jackieb said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Will have to have a look at yours when I have purchased one got a few bits to get this year don't know which to do first!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes I agree Paul I have the v6 valence so will try to get the other grills did it cost u a lot to have them all sprayed gloss black ?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

I think if you have the V6 rear valance already then the V6 lip on yours will look fine. I used a company in Roxwell near Chelmsford call Kraftwork and they sprayed my V6 lip rear spoiler and also done my V6 front bumper. I Went to them as I had heard lots of good things about them and they are a totally professional team there. Prices were surprisingly good too.

Paul


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Cheers for that info Paul got to get the spoiler yet or the 3 bar grill or the LHD light what to get first  money needed


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

When funds allow checkout German eBay. I got my 3 bar grill there plus should be a good place to get that rear light also.

No real updates lately but have bought a few things some led bulbs off Stephen ( Mullum ) may only be a small mod but they make a big difference highly recommended 8)

Also I will be refitting my armrest this time with the double cup holders not single cup holder.

Will be stripping out the inner boot section this week to replace the light grey rear side panels 








My interior has grey sections like door cards and centre console but for some reason Audi made the rear boot side liners a much lighter shade of grey :? So on order is black interior side panels to replace them. 









Pics to follow.

Paul


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Car looks lovely Paul yes I will have a look on German eBay did you get the arm rest retrimmed in alcantara and was it local as trying to get prices for leather steering wheel re trim would like it to be a bit chunkier


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Jackieb said:


> Car looks lovely Paul yes I will have a look on German eBay did you get the arm rest retrimmed in alcantara and was it local as trying to get prices for leather steering wheel re trim would like it to be a bit chunkier


Decided not to re trim the arm rest in the end but keep it original or should I saw OM 

Paul


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Paulj100 said:


> When funds allow checkout German eBay. I got my 3 bar grill there plus should be a good place to get that rear light also.
> 
> No real updates lately but have bought a few things some led bulbs off Stephen ( Mullum ) may only be a small mod but they make a big difference highly recommended 8)
> 
> ...


... the 'Garage Queen' is certainly looking regal Buddy ...
... out of interest, you don't happen to have the part numbers for the black boot interior side panels do you? ... mine are a little bit grubby, and I'm thinking it may well be worth changing them now that I've seen yours ...


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Paul. I got the boot liners second hand from Marc ( staners1 ) who has been breaking his car, took a gamble as the previous set I bought off eBay were in terrible condition so returned them. Then I saw Marc's ad on the forum and he said these were in great condition so bought them and when they arrived were in beatiful condition.

Part numbers on the back of these boot side liners in Black



















Paul


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

BaueruTc said:


> £200??? Omg what an absolute bargain! That was a very very good find!


Sounds like I should have charged you more!


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice car - had a blue one myself! You wasn't in Chelmsford yesterday was you? I had a brief thumbs up chat with a guy when I was in my GF's dolomite grey one!


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice car , keep the good work !!


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

darylbenfield said:


> Nice car - had a blue one myself! You wasn't in Chelmsford yesterday was you? I had a brief thumbs up chat with a guy when I was in my GF's dolomite grey one!


No not me matey, my TT has been sorn for the last 3 years!! I remember seeing yours on this forum it was a gorgeous Denim blue slammed on chrome alloys?

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Predator said:


> Very nice car , keep the good work !!


Thank you.

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Small update. Hoping to do a few jobs this Friday. Paint my front brake calipers red and fit these new Genuine s-line sill trims









Also arrived today a spare QS alloy wheel so can start to proceed with my boot build.

Paul


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Paul, liking the sline trims 8) are they new items ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice finally got my sline sills today they had been left next door as I was out but the prat of a postman didn't leave a card so I didnt know :evil:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

conlechi said:


> Hi Paul, liking the sline trims 8) are they new items ?


Yes Mark brand new. There a quality piece of kit dealer selling them on eBay for about £85 where the TT shop sell them for £300 

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice finally got my sline sills today they had been left next door as I was out but the prat of a postman didn't leave a card so I didnt know :evil:


Andy you fitting yours to Yellow?

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Paulj100 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice finally got my sline sills today they had been left next door as I was out but the prat of a postman didn't leave a card so I didnt know :evil:
> ...


Yes mate thought I would leave the originals on the qS


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Paulj100 said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Paul, liking the sline trims 8) are they new items ?
> ...


Oooh got a link Paul ?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

conlechi said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > conlechi said:
> ...


Pm sent

Paul


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

Beautiful car Paul. Them sills are well worth the money. Proper bargain considering dealer prices. :wink:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

spen said:


> Beautiful car Paul. Them sills are well worth the money. Proper bargain considering dealer prices. :wink:


Thank you. My cars slowly getting there a work in progress. 
The s-line side sills are a nice bit of kit. Been wanting a set of these for a while now but not prepared to pay £300!!! Still in two minds weather to fit them or store them away as I'm currently running a Quattro sport interior but still bought them as they were a bargain at that price. Thank you spen. :wink:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

.......for the day :wink: It's Halloween and 24 degrees here! Had the day off so what better way to spend it than on the TT  Wife wouldn't agree though lol. 
Anyway first job was to paint the front brake calipers. Wanted the smooth look and after lots of rubbing down and 4 coats of super red smooth Hammerite plus 2 coats of heavy duty lacquer they were done.
























Then fitted the spare QS wheel in the boot an idea Iv had for ages as I liked the ides of seeing the spare alloy with the rear seat delete fitted and pole positions sort of sport look. 
























:? Not sure this works. Looked better in my head. Maybe have a Genuine QS front alloy for sale. Maybe 

Then finally a clean and wax
































Really happy with the red calipers look good through the QS alloys. Looking to get some drilled front discs next as my old discs have plenty of wear on them and need replacing.

Paul


----------



## ElijahTT (Oct 10, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Very nice car mate...deffo the nicest blue tt I've seen!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice mate 8)


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Lovely car but I'd stick with the space saver wheel


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Skid Mark said:


> Lovely car but I'd stick with the space saver wheel


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ian_W said:


> Skid Mark said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely car but I'd stick with the space saver wheel


 :lol: yes I will be putting the spare wheel back in and removing the QS wheel :roll: and to think I spent months looking for a single QS alloy  
O well sometimes you have to try these ideas :idea: Sometimes they work other times a complete fail. I'm thinking this one is a FAIL

Paul


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Would it be possible to fit the QS wheel in the spare wheel well ,then build a false floor around it so kind of half the width of the wheel would be above it?maybe that would work better aesthetically


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

The car's looking great Paul , a credit to all your hard work and attention 8)

............. you need to get it out of the garage more often :wink:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

NWDSdaz said:


> Would it be possible to fit the QS wheel in the spare wheel well ,then build a false floor around it so kind of half the width of the wheel would be above it?maybe that would work better aesthetically


This was my plan and for the QS alloy to fit in the wheel well but I would have had to cut away a section that sticks out over the well that the tyre savers slides under but a proper size wheel will not. If it had fitted I would have done away with the boot cover and fitted an a sheet of wood cut so it fitted round the wheel then finally covered in Alcantara. But I'm not prepared to cut anything bodywork wise. Glad I didn't in the end as it still wouldn't have looked right. Never mind as said before not all ideas work.

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Never got round to fitting the new S-line side sills but did have a look at the old ones on mine and one things for sure is that they are stuck on well!! 









Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments. 
It's coming together nicely now and can almost see a finishing point but I think I'm kidding myself as I see so many great looking tt's on this forum and think that mod would look nice on mine! Lol

With reference to it being sorn now for over 3 years. Yes I would love to have it on the road and drive it every day but with money being so tight I have the choice of either driving it standard form or keeping it sorn and being able to save that money for mods then one day when circumstances change I will be able to put it on the road, when that day arrives? Not for a while
 
New business set up this year so all funds are ploughed back into the business at the mo. One things for sure though one day the blankets will be pulled off for good and I will climb into the poles fire it up and drive it. I very much look forward to that day  
I'm pretty sure it's first drive will be to Waks to do his magic.

Paul


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Looks really good and clean.
On a + note, not that Id wish such a happening on you:
If you do get some nasty damage on a wheel when you start driving it more,you have a replacement ready to go.
On another topic..ahh nm Ill do a seperate post.


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

sooo bloody clean it makes me cry. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 8)


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

spen said:


> sooo bloody clean it makes me cry. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 8)


 :lol: :lol: My misses says "that bloody car is cleaner than our house"!! I could answer that but would get a slap! :roll:

Paul


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Loving the new pictures! Callipers looks spot on and have a nice deep shine to them. Your car looks so clean that you could probably eat your dinner off it! I would be mostly disturbed about the scratches left afterwards though! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Pulled the blankets off the TT today as the sun was shinning but still bloody cold, fitted the rear window sun visors which I bought a while back
















Simple to fit and once done looks good. Gives it a tinted window look 

















If things go well I'm looking to get the TT on the road this year now what with a big birthday coming up what better way than to celebrate! One issue is I will be needing the rear seats in again for my 5yr old son :?










Paul


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

She is looking supper clean in those pictures! I hope you do get her on the road this year!


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi. Yes that's the plan. I'm ** this birthday come July and planning on having her on the road for that day. Also a good Freind is getting married this year and has asked if he can be driven to the church in the TT :lol:

I Will be selling the QS rear seat delete kit so I can have rear seats again but will probably fit black rear seats rather than the original grey ones I have. Think the black will match better with the poles.

Even just driving it out of the garage onto the drive makes me realise how much I'm missing driving it. So will need to get saving as having it sorn now for over 5 years will need a full check over and service.

Paul


----------



## kettle (Oct 12, 2009)

Seeing a blue tt with silver qs wheels makes me want to get rid of the black on mine


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

kettle said:


> Seeing a blue tt with silver qs wheels makes me want to get rid of the black on mine


Lol I nearly sprayed mine gloss black last year but in the end had them sprayed in Hyper silver with a diamond cut edge as the original silver IMO was to dull 









Paul


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Said it before but this is my fav blue tt...sooo clean and shiney...Credit to ya bud!


----------



## kettle (Oct 12, 2009)

ades tt 180 said:


> Said it before but this is my fav blue tt...sooo clean and shiney...Credit to ya bud!


Hey you haven't seen mine!


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Heads up Iv just put my rear seat delete kit up for sale in the sale section.

27/1/15 Update: NOW SOLD


----------



## stroza2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Too bad I don't have an acces there. Awesome TT btw!!!


----------



## kettle (Oct 12, 2009)

Paul was there a colour code for the wheels?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

kettle said:


> Paul was there a colour code for the wheels?


Not sure to be honest I just looked up a local alloy refurb company and asked for Hyper silver as I'd seen new alloys on eBay with the description finished in hyper silver and quick search on google brought up alloy wheels finished in this colour sorry not much use. 
The only way to describe the colour is that it's a slightly lighter shade of silver than the Audi silver and a lot more gloss.

Paul


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Car is a credit to you Paul, great work


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Beautiful motor Paulj from what it was to what it is now just shows what can be done to the bog standard look of the tt [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Cheers guys for the kind comments [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Paul


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Motor's looking stunning. 8) 
Well worth all the effort.
I'm really liking the window blind idea, used to have just a rear on my old XR2 but I've not seen any for years.
I hope you won't mind me asking where you found it?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Otley said:


> Motor's looking stunning. 8)
> Well worth all the effort.
> I'm really liking the window blind idea, used to have just a rear on my old XR2 but I've not seen any for years.
> I hope you won't mind me asking where you found it?


No not at all. There from a company called Privacy Shades and they do a custom set for the MK 1 TT which consists of a two part back section and a section for each rear quarter window. They attach simply with small metal tabs so can be removed in seconds. The quality is amazing as each section has a metal bar edging. There not cheap at £70 but they are the best out there. Theshades come with there own carrier bag with zip so can stored away.
Also once fitted you can't see the edging from the outside. Highly recommended.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

And with the Privacy shades fitted


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Nice one my friend, I can see a set of those being ordered in the morning. :idea: 
Many thanks for the info, apologies for being a 'copy cat' but they really do look great.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Otley said:


> Nice one my friend, I can see a set of those being ordered in the morning. :idea:
> Many thanks for the info, apologies for being a 'copy cat' but they really do look great.


No worries glad I can help matey. 

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice I like 8) when fitting them is anything fitted to the car or are all the fittings attached to the blinds ?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Very nice I like 8) when fitting them is anything fitted to the car or are all the fittings attached to the blinds ?


Hi Andy. No nothing needs attaching to the car first the blinds just have metal tabs which clip in between the interior plastics and window. On the opposite side of the metal tabs is a small fabric loop which you pull to release the shades. Below are some pics of the fitting instructions 

























Also when fitting them they don't do any damage to plastic trim around the window.

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cheers mate think I might get a set to keep the qS boot out of sight or prying eyes


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Those were my thoughts exactly. I'm always weary of leaving anything on display in there. :!:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes would be perfect for the QS as you guys don't have a parcel shelf.

Paul


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Otley said:


> Those were my thoughts exactly. I'm always weary of leaving anything on display in there. :!:


These are on my radar also now.

A group buy would be good!


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Very impressed with those blinds. Not a great lover of tinted windows but these are a brilliant compromise. Had window blinds on an old Omega that I thought were a great idea. £70 not a bad price either so I think I'll snag a set of those.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Here's a before and after shot to give you some idea

Before-










After-










Not the best of pictures but hope it helps guys.

Here's the link to the company where I got them Privacy Shades

http://www.privacy-shades.co.uk/carshades/#home

Paul


----------



## sco (Mar 2, 2013)

Yep we should definitely try and get a group buy organised for those shades - look really neat ;-)

Simon.


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

I'd like to try these in a group buy,because of taking my dog to work most days and would help keep him cool in the summer,how close to the glass are they ?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Jaylad said:


> I'd like to try these in a group buy,because of taking my dog to work most days and would help keep him cool in the summer,how close to the glass are they ?


When fitted the shades are very close to the glass. Within a few mm's as the framework sits against the inner glass.

Paul


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> Jaylad said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to try these in a group buy,because of taking my dog to work most days and would help keep him cool in the summer,how close to the glass are they ?
> ...


Cheers :wink: 
I'm very interested but don't need till summer so will wait and see if a group buy evolves


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Interested too. They don't make any rattling noises though do they? I presume you can't use the parcel shelf with them - that's a blessing!
How do you buy them? Their "buy online" link goes to other shops.
I wonder if you can buy just the tailgate blinds? I've already tinted the rear quarters, epic fail on the tailgate window though :lol: £20 of film in the bin!

Group buy?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Paulj100 said:


> Here's a before and after shot to give you some idea
> 
> Before-
> 
> ...


Wicked  now where's the rear roof window spoiler?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

mullum said:


> Interested too. They don't make any rattling noises though do they? I presume you can't use the parcel shelf with them - that's a blessing!
> How do you buy them? Their "buy online" link goes to other shops.
> I wonder if you can buy just the tailgate blinds? I've already tinted the rear quarters, epic fail on the tailgate window though :lol: £20 of film in the bin!
> 
> Group buy?


Hi Stephen. No rattles held very rigid when fitted not sure about the parcel shelf not tried that yet but will want mine back in once the rear seat delete kit is taken out and rear seats put back in.

Paul


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

So how do you buy them? Their "buy online" link goes to other shops.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

2nd pic is mistier for sure  also TT gone..spot the diffeence :-| 
Im getting around to my rear end! (with the wrapping).
Is that a chrome strip insert above the rear exhausts?.
Im not even sure I like the blackexhaust area compared to different body colour that came as standard on some cars.
Course in my case itd be continuous silvery gray,or silvery grey with a red panel left,or cover the red with black wrap.

I saw some poster with a black tt and the bit where you have the chrome strip done with red pinstripe?
I wonder how that would look on yours.
Then again if Im wrong and that isnt a chrome strip and just shiny paint,forget the above!.

Im just wary,not that Ive reached that stage yet,that I may overdo it..just another bit here ,when it already was as good as it was gonna getAny parts Ive tried leaving with a strip of red n so on look barf,pity.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

mullum said:


> So how do you buy them? Their "buy online" link goes to other shops.


I found that when I tried the link yesterday. If you Google "Privacy Shades" it will take you to their site. From there click on Shop and a drop down list of the car makes they cover appears, including Audi.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

mullum said:


> So how do you buy them? Their "buy online" link goes to other shops.


Yes correct click on buy online then just enter one of the shops. Mine came from first shop on that page apologies for not been clearer  price is about £71

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

3TT3 said:


> 2nd pic is mistier for sure  also TT gone..spot the diffeence :-|
> Im getting around to my rear end! (with the wrapping).
> Is that a chrome strip insert above the rear exhausts?.
> Im not even sure I like the blackexhaust area compared to different body colour that came as standard on some cars.
> ...


Well spotted. Yes TT badge removed also there is a thin chrome strip around the rear valance. Bought it from Halfords and fits nicely into a recess on the valance, I like it as it matches up with rings. Plus it can be removed easy as the chrome strip just has double sided tape on the back.

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Just to let you guys know who are interested in the privacy shades, you can still fit these with a rear parcel shelf. Tried it this morning and there's no problems.

Paul


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice thanks for letting us know Paul. Sorry if this is a stupid question but can you see out of them while driving?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I've put a post up about buying these UV blinds rang them to day and if they did a group buy it would only match there eBay selling price


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

mullum said:


> Nice thanks for letting us know Paul. Sorry if this is a stupid question but can you see out of them while driving?


Yes Stephen you can see out of them fine.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

The shades arrived this morning. Quality looks great. Many thanks again for the 'heads up' Paul.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Otley said:


> The shades arrived this morning. Quality looks great. Many thanks again for the 'heads up' Paul.


Mine also arrived today but there are some clips missing [smiley=bigcry.gif] rang them and they are going to send them out today


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Good job you noticed that Andy, I've just checked mine and I'm some clips missing also. Posting mine today as well. 
It's worth a good check on arrival for anyone else waiting for them. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I only want a set for the tailgate, not the rear windows.
Anyone just want those?


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

I'd keep them as a set Stephen. You don't have to use the side ones but you could always sell them complete at a later date. :idea:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Are you ever going to do more than just take her out the garage.......ever???? lol

J
xx


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Are you ever going to do more than just take her out the garage.......ever???? lol
> 
> J
> xx


 :lol: one day Jess just can't justify modding it and having it on the road anyway Iv just bought a new project a convertible!!! :roll: 

Paul


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you ever going to do more than just take her out the garage.......ever???? lol
> ...


ooooo if its not a TT I'm afraid we cant be friends tho.....the same for if its not german lol

J
xx


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Otley said:


> The shades arrived this morning. Quality looks great. Many thanks again for the 'heads up' Paul.


No worries hope you guys like them. I thing to note I removed the two clips that go near the rear window brake light as they were visible from outside. Blinds still fit well without those ones. All the other clips are hidden away.

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


Oh Jess it's not German :? It's Japanese [smiley=bomb.gif]

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Otley said:


> Good job you noticed that Andy, I've just checked mine and I'm some clips missing also. Posting mine today as well.
> It's worth a good check on arrival for anyone else waiting for them. [smiley=book2.gif]


What clips are you missing . I'm missing 2 of the smaller clips and the clip that joins the rear two blinds


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Yes, exactly the same here, 2 small and the joiner. Weird eh? :?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Paulj100 said:
> ...


urgh....not an mx5? thats jap right? lol

J
xx


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

No not a mx5. It's aToyota MR2 Roadster. Love the early edition ones before they ruined the looks with a revised model IMO 
And the funny thing is I'm aiming to keep it 100% original no mods :roll:

Paul


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

You should spend more time on your TT dont think its ever ventured out in the 18 months ive owned mine lol

J
xx


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> And the funny thing is I'm aiming to keep it 100% original no mods :roll:
> 
> Paul


 :lol: Good luck with that! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

:lol: we shall see the roadster is in lovely condition low miles etc so would LIKE to keep it original. 
The TT has been sorn now for over 5 years. To be honest it doesn't really bother me as I'm happy knowing I own a lovely MK 1 TT. I never would have afforded all the mods I have done to it if I had on the road as the money would have been used in running costs. I'm just proud to say I own a MK 1 TT 

Paul


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Paulj100 said:


> :lol: we shall see the roadster is in lovely condition low miles etc so would LIKE to keep it original.
> The TT has been sorn now for over 5 years. To be honest it doesn't really bother me as I'm happy knowing I own a lovely MK 1 TT. I never would have afforded all the mods I have done to it if I had on the road as the money would have been used in running costs. I'm just proud to say I own a MK 1 TT
> 
> Paul


Sorry mate but that's bloody mental. Would make marginally more sense if it was a true classic but a 225 TT are ten a penny!

It's ke owning the nicest, biggest house in the road but living in a bedsit because the bills are cheaper.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ian_W said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: we shall see the roadster is in lovely condition low miles etc so would LIKE to keep it original.
> ...


Ian your missing the point here, I'm not bothered if the MK 1 TT becomes a classic or not it is MY dream car I don't want a Porsche or Ferrari etc for me the MK 1 TT the car that I have always dreamed of owning since seeing it being launched years ago. I understand most on here would want a better car but not me.

Paul


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> Ian your missing the point here, I'm not bothered if the MK 1 TT becomes a classic or not it is MY dream car I don't want a Porsche or Ferrari etc for me the MK 1 TT the car that I have always dreamed of owning since seeing it being launched years ago. I understand most on here would want a better car but not me.
> 
> Paul


But all that money on what.....for it to sit in a garage? lol thats worse than the hoggster and atleast he drives his every once in a blue moon 

J
xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Paulj100 said:


> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> > Paulj100 said:
> ...


I get it mate  due to many different reasons I am finding time to use yellow and the qS less and less 1200 miles in the qS and 2000 in yellow last year but could never bring myself to sell them


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you Andy. Cars have always Been a passion of mine and money is very tight in our family so very difficult to justify modding a car but as mentioned before having it sorn means I can mod it the way I want it, it will be on the road one day just can't justify it at the moment. If I was to leave it till I retire say in 15 years how difficult would it be finding a mint low mileage TT? They will probably be out there but at a premium price plus my pole position seats? would I be able to get those in 15 years if so what would they be selling for!!!!!

My dream has always been to own 2 of my favourite cars if possible when I retire, The TT is one of them if I had this one on the road now not sure what condition it would be in 15 years time!

Paul


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Otley said:
> 
> 
> > The shades arrived this morning. Quality looks great. Many thanks again for the 'heads up' Paul.
> ...


Full set of clips arrived just now.  
Few spares now, just in case.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Otley said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Otley said:
> ...


Yep same here mate


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Have you guys fitted them yet? If so what do you think ?

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Paulj100 said:


> Have you guys fitted them yet? If so what do you think ?
> 
> Paul


I have they look good but not been out of the garage yet and won't be for the next 4 months :lol:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Yep, fitted mine today. Very easy to fit (10-15 mins) they are really well made and a perfect fit. 8) 
The only things I noticed were the instructions show to fit the smaller clips on the outer edge but they just seemed a bit short for my liking, so as I had spare longer clips, I used those. The instructions also showed to fit a clip on the bottom edge of the rear shade above the high level brake light but it's really visible there, so I just moved it along a little to hide it. Nothing serious.  
Overall, very happy with quality, fit and service. Top buy. :wink:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you guys fitted them yet? If so what do you think ?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: your getting as bad as me! :roll:

Paul


----------



## christopherr (Sep 29, 2014)

Following this thread I ordered some of the privacy shades myself, they arrived today however I am missing the joining clip (that connects the two rear shades together) and two of the larger push on clips... I've just emailed and will call up tomorrow - struggling to believe they can't get the right number of clips over and over! Otherwise, they seem great and decent quality, sure I'll be happy once properly fitted


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

christopherr said:


> Following this thread I ordered some of the privacy shades myself, they arrived today however I am missing the joining clip (that connects the two rear shades together) and two of the larger push on clips... I've just emailed and will call up tomorrow - struggling to believe they can't get the right number of clips over and over! Otherwise, they seem great and decent quality, sure I'll be happy once properly fitted


Yes seems very strange they keep slipping up on the missing clips :?

Paul


----------



## christopherr (Sep 29, 2014)

Paulj100 said:


> Yes seems very strange they keep slipping up on the missing clips :?
> 
> Paul


On the plus side their customer service seems to be spot on, they posted out 2 (apparently) full sets of clips to me this morning

You should be on commission with us lot ordering them!


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

christopherr said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes seems very strange they keep slipping up on the missing clips :?
> ...


They must woundering why the sudden sale of TT shades has gone mad! :lol: this is what the forum is all about sharing mods and info. Glad to have helped.

Paul


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Which company has everyone been using to get the blinds ?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Jaylad said:


> Which company has everyone been using to get the blinds ?


Here you go click on link then go to shop on line then use the first store that comes up.

http://www.privacy-shades.co.uk/carshades/#home

Paul


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

I only wanted to know so I can send a message about the missing clips before they send them :wink:


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Ordered my blinds yesterday with a message about missing clips and they have arrived today with all the clips,will fit later after a wash and window clean :roll: 
Look real good quality :wink:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm about to pull the trigger on those too, my only concern was the line running down the centre of the back window.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... I'm seriously contemplating a set of these shades now too- I've never had much of an urge to tint the windows, but I'm figuring I can see if I like it- and if not they're completely removeable with a reasonable re-sale value I would assume ... anyone know if they've sorted out the issue of the 'missing clips' yet?
I mean, I know that I can contact them- so it's not a deal breaker, but once I start the job, I don't want to be finding that there are bits missing halfway through really ...
:?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I just ordered yesterday via Ebay and left a note with them. Fingers crossed the set'll arrive complete.
Beats window tints hands down.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

I can highly recommend these shades. Very pleased with mine and regarding the line down the back window it's hardly visible as seen on Otleys TT at the top of this page. 
I was considering tinting my back window at one point but glad I got these shades instead.

Paul


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Mine arrive tomorrow, same day I get the car back from the paintshop :-D


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

mullum said:


> Mine arrive tomorrow, same day I get the car back from the paintshop :-D


... keep us posted Stephen- if it's all present and correct I may take the plunge via ebay as well ...
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

They arrived via courier, then an envelope with more clips arrived by post. I'd left a note via ebay.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

mullum said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on those too, my only concern was the line running down the centre of the back window.


The line down the back window is hardly noticeable at all, both sides fit together really well. 
Definitely one of my better buys, highly recommended! 8)
Many thanks to Paul for starting the ball rolling. :wink:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah fitted mine today, such a good fit you barely need the clips eh!
Couldn't get them perfectly flat and taught just yet, I wonder how they'll be with the windows down?
Nice little bag for them that I'll never use!

Yeah cheers Paul


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Jaylad said:


> Ordered my blinds yesterday with a message about missing clips and they have arrived today with all the clips,will fit later after a wash and window clean :roll:
> Look real good quality :wink:


Edit

After a couple of days there was a gap appearing between the two piece rear blinds (my OCD gets in the way sometimes lol)
,so I email'd them to purchase more centre clips,it's been a while but today they turned up free of charge, full set with extra centre clips ,top company :wink:


----------



## rndnick (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey Paul,
I would have pm'd you but it appears I've not been a member long enough to do that! Are you running any spacers on your wheels? I think I have the same ones but have coilovers fitted which makes my rears sit in the arch at the top by around 45 mm's and the fronts around 20mms.

Awesome car btw, I swear I didn't copy you but mine is the same colour with the same wheels! (Though not as shiny!)

TIA
Nick.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

wanted to wish everyone a merry Christmas on this forum and hopping Santa brings you some nice TT goodies! 
Well not much has happened to my own TT since the summer if anything Iv gone backwards with the modding due to selling the complete QS interior  thought long and hard about it before parting with it but I was offered a car at a great price which I thought would make an interesting change. Funny how it turned out as after selling the pole seats I want to revert the interior back to the original full grey leather and after speaking to the TT shop as they had several sets I made the trip up there and was surprised to see my original old seats sitting there!

Merry Christmas 
Paul


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Paulj100 said:


> wanted to wish everyone a merry Christmas on this forum and hopping Santa brings you some nice TT goodies!
> Well not much has happened to my own TT since the summer if anything Iv gone backwards with the modding due to selling the complete QS interior  thought long and hard about it before parting with it but I was offered a car at a great price which I thought would make an interesting change. Funny how it turned out as after selling the pole seats I want to revert the interior back to the original full grey leather and after speaking to the TT shop as they had several sets I made the trip up there and was surprised to see my original old seats sitting there!
> 
> Anyway 6 months on and I'm really beginning to miss driving a MK 1 TT and considering selling my latest project which is almost finished and buy another TT thinking as I already have a 225 maybe get a V6 or a roadster :?
> ...


Hey Paul , wondered where you were  have you sold the TT ? ...Did I miss that ?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

No still got the TT matey. Been reading lots of great things about your build 8)

Paul


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Paulj100 said:


> No still got the TT matey. Been reading lots of great things about your build 8)
> 
> Paul


Good stuff Paul , glad to hear you still have it 

Yep ,really pleased with my car ......still moving along with a few other bits and pieces for it :roll:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

conlechi said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > No still got the TT matey. Been reading lots of great things about your build 8)
> ...


The cars a real credit to all your hard work a truly stunning TT. I got to the point with mine that I didn't want to stray to far from the original spec and so decided to start a new project.

all the best matey.

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Well it's been a long time since I updated my thread and the main reason was over the past year I sold most of the mods on my TT as funds were needed to start a new business, heartbreaking selling the parts especially the QS interior [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] once all parts were stripped it was once again been sitting in the garage under blankets, the keys not been turned for over a year and has been badly neglected. Moving on to the present day the new business adventure is up and running doing well enough to start thinking about cars again but not the TT. 
Last year I bought this BMW Z4 3.0i in very poor condion and spent all my spare time rebuilding it and modding it as with my TT only using OM parts if available. 


Fitted with bmw's full aero kit and hardtop project almost done.

Last month my garage roof got damaged by a nearby tree so I had to move the tt out while repairs were done and looking at it in its sorry state made me realise things needed to change with it and decided to restore it back to how I had it previously so the search began and as from last week I managed to Aquire everything I needed :roll: 
Was very lucky to get hold of another set of Avus silver poles 




And a rear seat delete kit plus a Oem rear cargo net which Iv always wanted 


This will replace my existing cargo note which was a mk2 TT version.

Also managed to get a new armrest 


Different from my previous armrest this ones a lot more shiney and has a curved leather rest where as the previous one was more rectangle.

Picked up these from eBay 


Thought they would look good matching the black grills. But firstly they will be treated so they they look more gloss than Matt.

So the rebuild starts! I have this Friday off and looking forward to retoring my TT back to its best. This time for keeps!!! :lol:

Paul


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Nice one Paul ! Look forward to seeing the rebuild progress


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi mark. Yes glad to back doing up the TT again. Miss working on this car and hoping to add some new ideas to it over the winter.

Paul


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

You neglecting it helped me out loads though!

Hope you get it where you want it


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Pow3rL3ss said:


> You neglecting it helped me out loads though!
> 
> Hope you get it where you want it


Did you buy some of my old items matey?

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Glad your back on the case 8)


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

Can't wait to see this back in its former glory.

Wig


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

I Came so close to selling it just after Xmas after selling all the QS parts I lost the love for it and had someone offer me good price for it I told him to give me 24hrs to think about and after a sleepless night I turned down the offer and so glad I did as I know I would have regretted for the rest of my life as that's just how attached I am to this TT  it's mad when I think about it but just goes to show I love this bloody car!  
I can't wait for Friday to arrive and finally get it back to how I had it!


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

I had wondered if it was you that had the interior as it made its journey South with the hard top for my new toy !

Also glad you have the passion back for the tt

Wig


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Wiggles01 said:


> I had wondered if it was you that had the interior as it made its journey South with the hard top for my new toy !
> 
> Also glad you have the passion back for the tt
> 
> Wig


Yes it was my interior and I did see your hardtop all wrapped up in the back  I was like a kid at Xmas waiting for it to arrive! Currently all sitting in the house having been cleaned to an inch of its life! Items all came up like new Wife was not to happy though coming home from work to find two car seats in her lounge and me sitting in one of them :lol: :lol: :lol:

Paul

Paul


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Paulj100 said:


> Pow3rL3ss said:
> 
> 
> > You neglecting it helped me out loads though!
> ...


Lol yes mate, the poles and rear seat delete kit - they made my QS whole again


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

Paulj100 said:


> Wiggles01 said:
> 
> 
> > I had wondered if it was you that had the interior as it made its journey South with the hard top for my new toy !
> ...


Good for you, I have some pole's to go in the new project but they need some work when I get a break from work in the winter.

Wig


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Wig going by your signature at the bottom it looks like you have a very nice TT. Got to
Love the pole seats but I wouldn't want to be any bigger having a 34' waist there a nice snug fit! And with the wife being on the dare I say larger side there's no chance of her driving it 

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Pow3rL3ss said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > Pow3rL3ss said:
> ...


Glad I could help I remember now struggling with you to fit the rear seat delete in the cold and dark! Lol.

Paul


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

Paulj100 said:


> Wig going by your signature at the bottom it looks like you have a very nice TT. Got to
> Love the pole seats but I wouldn't want to be any bigger having a 34' waist there a nice snug fit! And with the wife being on the dare I say larger side there's no chance of her driving it
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul, under the skin the coupe is slowly getting to a happy place but it is a long way from being a show car and never will as I like to use it way too often.
Really just ice and paint to go now.

The new tt is a low milage convertable ( biggish turbo ) and will be getting all the nice little treats I have saved for the coupe when I have time.

I did wonder about the pole positions as I am a little bigger than a 34 waist and they are still wrapped up in my yard ( looks like I may have a set for sale soon if I can't fit in them)

So are you going to put your tt back on the raid for us all to droll over soon?

Wig


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Wiggles01 said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > Wig going by your signature at the bottom it looks like you have a very nice TT. Got to
> ...


Lol! Mines not worth drooling over to be honest I don't think mines anything special after making the effect to pop down to one of the club events in the Sumer meet some of the forum members there and look at all the tt's on show. So many stunning examples there 8)

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Finally last week I got round to fitting the QS interior. Finally got it back looking how it used to look. Very happy with the results and looks even better now with the GGT armrest and genuine MK 1 cargo net.

With the interior complete I'm looking to move onto the exterior again and make some changes over the winter, 
I have finally decided to get coil overs as never been happy how it sits on the 30mm apex springs nice ride still but sits to high at the front and noticed with the heavy standard seats taken out and replaced with the light weight QS interior the back has raised very slightly! 
Also new alloys on the cards at some point.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looking good Paul 8)


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Cheers Mark.

Coil overs what a minefield! Been researching which ones to get the problem for me is as I'm currently modding a second car money is tight so looking at a set budget of £400 for coilovers. Ebay has loads listed in the £200 price range but I'm guessing by cheap buy twice. Anyone can advise as I'm not liking to go super low would just like the top of the tyres to be level with the arch so no gap.

Paul


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Paulj100 said:


> Cheers Mark.
> 
> Coil overs what a minefield! Been researching which ones to get the problem for me is as I'm currently modding a second car money is tight so looking at a set budget of £400 for coilovers. Ebay has loads listed in the £200 price range but I'm guessing by cheap buy twice. Anyone can advise as I'm not liking to go super low would just like the top of the tyres to be level with the arch so no gap.
> 
> Paul


Good to catch up on your thread Paul and learn you got a QS interior back in place - think you bought my Rear Bar a few years back when i had an extra one - dont you hate it when you have extra parts that everyone wants?!!!!! 

Will PM you how to get your hands on KW V1's on budget - car is looking sweet too pal


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

A8VCG said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Mark.
> ...


Thank you matey. Yep was a big mistake selling the QS interior last year but feel very lucky to get another one. Thinking 2017 is the year to finally Finnish modding the TT and getting it looking how Iv always wanted it. 
Look forward to your pm.

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I'm sorry but finally finish modding the TT you know as well as me that's never going to happen :wink: I've finished modding yellow 4 times and that's just this year


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Paulj100 said:


> Cheers Mark.
> 
> Coil overs what a minefield! Been researching which ones to get the problem for me is as I'm currently modding a second car money is tight so looking at a set budget of £400 for coilovers. Ebay has loads listed in the £200 price range but I'm guessing by cheap buy twice. Anyone can advise as I'm not liking to go super low would just like the top of the tyres to be level with the arch so no gap.
> 
> Paul


Very happy with my KW's , not a cheap option but as you say buy cheap buy twice . The KW's allow a good drop , quality and ride is good


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

conlechi said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Mark.
> ...


Another vote for KWs I have them on both TTs and my Golf


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Cheers guys for the advise. Agree when it comes to coilovers it pays to buy quality which I plan on doing as I would like to take on track days one day..... Once finished! :lol:

Your right Andy who am I kidding the TT will never be finished it seems everytime I tick a mod off the list I go and add two more! Lol! Always great fun though modding these cars.

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think we're doomed to be TT modding for eternity :lol:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I think we're doomed to be TT modding for eternity :lol:


Yes Andy once your in you can never get out! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Paul


----------



## odub (May 17, 2015)

Lovely looking car. Would you be interested in some pole positions with blue backs in exchange for your silver backed ones?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

odub said:


> Lovely looking car. Would you be interested in some pole positions with blue backs in exchange for your silver backed ones?


Hi. Not sure it would look right as the only blue QS poles would be Mauritius blue which is much darker than denim blue TT 
Why are after a Avus poles?

Paul


----------



## odub (May 17, 2015)

Could be, would suit my black car better


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

odub said:


> Could be, would suit my black car better


It's ok I think I will stick with the my Avus silver ones. Thank you though for the offer you could get them resprayed as the they strip down to the bear she'll real easy or post in the wanted section on this forum as I'm sure there's a few blue QS's with the wrong seats. Quite a few QS' had standard seats fitted from new or owners could no get on with the poles so swapped them out.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

odub said:


> Lovely looking car. Would you be interested in some pole positions with blue backs in exchange for your silver backed ones?


Sorry to hijack your thread Paul 
It's an easy job to strip them and have them painted I did with the ones I have in yellow cost me £75 to have them painted


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> odub said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely looking car. Would you be interested in some pole positions with blue backs in exchange for your silver backed ones?
> ...


Ooh lovin the pole bolster protectors 8) please tell me these are not available no more and impossible to get? [smiley=bomb.gif]

Paul


----------



## Dangerousdave (Feb 4, 2016)

Just read from start to end, great thread and amazing car


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Paulj100 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > odub said:
> ...


the geuine ones are but these are copy's made from vinyl have look on this like to eBay.com they are very good quality 
just search Recaro pole position protectors on ebay.com


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Found them cheers Andy, added to the list!

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Paulj100 said:


> Found them cheers Andy, added to the list!
> 
> Paul


What did I say about never finished modding :wink:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > Found them cheers Andy, added to the list!
> ...


It's your fault and this forum lol! :roll: :wink:

Paul


----------

